# new pics...



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

cleaned up after winter


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wow... THAT is a clean car... I'm liking it!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

It does look nice. If you have any sort of motor swap done on that thing it will be real serious.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow,
If only my paint looked that nice after 9 years.

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHOA havent seen your ride in a while man......I coulda sworn last time I did you had painted your wheels black or am I wrong???


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that car is the meaning of clean... the only thing im not too crazy about is your exhaust... other than that, very nice


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *that car is the meaning of clean... the only thing im not too crazy about is your exhaust... other than that, very nice  *


oh yeah forgot to mention-- the exhaust could be updated.....go for a clean sorta angled tip....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *oh yeah forgot to mention-- the exhaust could be updated.....go for a clean sorta angled tip.... *


EXACTLY!


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *oh yeah forgot to mention-- the exhaust could be updated.....go for a clean sorta angled tip.... *


well if this custom set up falls apart i will be getting a greaddy SP

plus this exhaust was a christmas gift from my older brother, he is the one that helped me with alot of stuff on the car, like giving me the header for bday, and most of the installs and maintenace he did, he also showed me how to do the basic installs etc


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

very clean, very nice


----------

